# Buying a a Cannondale M700. Opinions??



## jshephe2 (Sep 29, 2005)

I am looking to buy an M700 for $400. I do not know alot about MTB but I would like one that will last. It is in great shape. The forks are Rocks Shox I think. I usually only ride with my kids to school and then on roads or trails. I ride about 25 miles a week. I am test riding it tomorrow. What specifics should I look for in this bike?? Are there certain parts of the bike I would look to make sure where in certain shape. I would be very greatful if someone could assist!! Thanks!


----------

